
‘Features-as-a-service’ is changing the game for app makers - xla
http://venturebeat.com/2016/03/06/features-as-a-service-is-changing-the-game-for-app-makers/
======
tydanco1
"Why do I need a wife when the man next door has one?" -Furry Lewis, blues
singer. "Why do I need to code social functions when TapGlue has it already."
-app developer

